# Raw... frog? =S



## Puff_The_Magic (Sep 1, 2011)

Forgive me for my ignorance here, but I'm wondering if raw (frozen) frog is safe for a dog (or a cat). I have a connection who's offered me quite a few to try; and since I've never fed these to my dogs (in fact, I'd always been told that toads were poisonous..?) and wasn't sure about frogs. They sell frog legs; but often have some frogs too small, and I wondered if they counted as whole prey? They would be the right size for my tiny chihuahuas. Anyone who can point me in the right direction would be great! Thanks.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

I wouldnt feed frog.

Edit: 
I wouldnt consider frog to be species-appropriate, since wolves/dogs in the wild would not hunt frogs. Depending on the region and situation, they would normally eat land mammals, poultry, and fish. Also, I dont know about other raw feeders, but I would only feed herbivores to my dog.
But yeah, I wouldnt feed frog.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I wouldn't BUY it but I would see if they ate it :tongue:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I thought frogs ate insects, don't they catch them with their sticky tongues? I would feed them to Mollie as long as they were of human quality, then you know they aren't toads and not poisonous. I know Windy the cat catches little frogs round here and eats them, along with the poor lizards.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Assuming they are safe to feed, will the dog even eat it?


----------



## Puff_The_Magic (Sep 1, 2011)

I guess we will see! They are definitely human quality- and they usually sell them for $8/per pound. I was given about 6 of them that are just barely big enough but that most people don't want. They are whole prey; I guess I will have to see if they have a teeth ridge or anything I need to remove? I've done some looking around and that seems to be the consensus, that they COULD be fed, but are usually only a "last resort" of wolves... so... guess we shall see how picky mine are. I'll end up offering it to my 3 hardiest eaters; who seem to have iron stomachs.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I've eaten frog legs, they are quite yummy......a bit of a delicacy actually.......maybe you should try them yourself!


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

all I can say is yuk, they have them here local every friday night at the china buffet (its packed in there then) and they smell like river, and my friends tell me they taste like river too...anyhow...I would just be concerned with parasites and such, and make sure you don't have toads that after your dog eats the frogs might think is dinner


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

Pooh nasty,we have have frogs and toads in our garden pond and if Annie ever went near them they would start screaming !,Annie was quite frightened lol,obviously though the ones you have are dead ,karen


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Frogs legs taste like white meat. Like chicken and tilapia. The meat is the consistency of fish. 

We need pictures!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

If cooked properly, frog legs are delicious.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

liquid said:


> dont know about other raw feeders, but I would only feed herbivores to my dog.


Chickens eat bugs too (or they are supposed to anyways)


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> Chickens eat bugs too (or they are supposed to anyways)


True! I hadnt even thought about that. 
Something about frog really turns me off from it. I suppose I just wouldnt feel comfortable feeding it :tongue:


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

xchairity_casex said:


> Chickens eat bugs too (or they are supposed to anyways)


Our chickens eat chicken! They're ridiculous - they will come up and steal the dogs' food. When Oscar was still on kibble they would eat that too! Chickens will eat nearly anything...


----------



## Puff_The_Magic (Sep 1, 2011)

Planning to feed them for dinner. They're going to be eating outside tonight.... I'll be monitoring to make sure nothings left behind.. on accident or on purpose.. lol! On another note; the same person supplying me with frogs just started her dogs on raw! She'd called me to get the basics, how to start etc. and the next time I saw her she said she started them all on PMR and the dogs did great. 

I guess I'll charge the batteries... =/ This is going to be very icky!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> Chickens eat bugs too (or they are supposed to anyways)


Yep. Ours killed and ate a mouse last year, and the processor where we get our deer scraps in winter have free range layers who will eat as much deer meat as our dogs can.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

I know people who feed frogs to their ferrets but I've never tried it on any of my animals, kind of like frogs and not sure where I would get them anyways, I did catch a big one at work a few weeks back and all my coworkers were worried I was going to feed him to something but I gave him to my nephew.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Yep. Ours killed and ate a mouse last year, and the processor where we get our deer scraps in winter have free range layers who will eat as much deer meat as our dogs can.


there is tiny village somewhere(obvisouly not in the US) where the law is if a husband cheats on his wife she is allowed legally to cut off his man-hood and feed it to the chickens/ducks not even jokeing


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

xchairity_casex said:


> there is tiny village somewhere(obvisouly not in the US) where the law is if a husband cheats on his wife she is allowed legally to cut off his man-hood and feed it to the chickens/ducks not even jokeing


That. is. awesome.

hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------

